# The office



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2019)

Everyone must of took the day off, not a soul in the office today. Yeah, that's snow! Carry on.


----------



## German89 (Oct 5, 2019)

Fukker.. I thought this was going to be about the show!


----------



## Dog-guy (Oct 5, 2019)

What are you like a park ranger or something?


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2019)

Dog-guy said:


> What are you like a park ranger or something?



Stonetag is the guy in the left. 
The guy on the right is the only other one in the office.


----------



## IHI (Oct 5, 2019)

Beautiful!!

once life slows down im heading west to see and ride out in the mountains, always wanted to see some in real life


----------



## snake (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice pic Stone! Always love your pics so keep them coming.

A little off track, but you know those nice pictures of Denali? People always say how beautiful and pristine it is, how they would love to live there? Are you that fuukin nuts?! That shit will kill you in a heartbeat. 90% of the people would not make it through the night (including me) and in 2 days be coming out of the back end of a bear. 

Extreme nature is best viewed during a BBC documentary and from the comfort of your own couch. You get in trouble there, there's no producer and Doctor to swoop in on your "Naked and Afraid"ass.

Side note, you did get me that out-of-state tag you promised me, right?


----------



## tinymk (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks damn near exactly where I live. Was outdoors all day tromping through the sage brush.  Got some great antelope and whitetail pictures today.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2019)

Not much going on


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 5, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Not much going on



thats what she said


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> thats what she said


2 inches is something


----------



## j2048b (Oct 6, 2019)

Damn dwight shrute where is the b&b and the barn?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2019)

Jin, my wife got a serious kick out of that, she said the resemblance was un canny, the one on the left to be clear.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2019)

Dog-guy said:


> What are you like a park ranger or something?


Fish and wildlife agency.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2019)

snake said:


> Nice pic Stone! Always love your pics so keep them coming.
> 
> A little off track, but you know those nice pictures of Denali? People always say how beautiful and pristine it is, how they would love to live there? Are you that fuukin nuts?! That shit will kill you in a heartbeat. 90% of the people would not make it through the night (including me) and in 2 days be coming out of the back end of a bear.
> 
> ...


 God man, people do, and say some crazy shit, unfortunately I see it almost daily. What do you do?  As far as the tag, they have been gone since the first week of last January, midnight December 31st you can try for next year...lol did I promise???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

what kinda predators are u dealing with stone? Im into animals


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> what kinda predators are u dealing with stone? Im into animals


All the best ones,
Grizz
Blk bear
Wolf
Cats
wolverines 
For a start!


----------



## HH (Oct 6, 2019)

Came here for some bear facts, or some clever Michael Scott/Dwight Shrute fact trivia


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

the grizzly is the most dangerous i bet..That wovlerines are bad motherfukkers too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

whats a mountain lion like stone? They are all over the place


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2019)

stonetag said:


> All the best ones,
> Grizz
> Blk bear
> Wolf
> ...



i thought Wolverine died in his last movie? I've always been a big city guy, but nothing wrong with that type of living either. A good life I would imagine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

Seeker said:


> i thought Wolverine died in his last movie? I've always been a big city guy, but nothing wrong with that type of living either. A good life I would imagine


I  think nyc born guys cant live in places like that..It has to be in your blood to be able to live out there..I wouldnt be able to


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

Same as if u take a guy who lived all his life in montana..You put him in the middle of times square he will lose his mind


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2019)

Haha Bundy. We can still admire the beauty that comes with a place like that. I would definitely be ok with spending a few days and nights out there. But yeah, long term? I couldn't


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Haha Bundy. We can still admire the beauty that comes with a place like that. I would definitely be ok with spending a few days and nights out there. But yeah, long term? I couldn't


few days i can do


----------



## Dog-guy (Oct 7, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Fish and wildlife agency.



Nice!  I ran prisons for years and got tired of being behind a fence every day.  I'd love to be outside like that and get paid.  I know all jobs have sides that suck but I'd rather deal with a grizzly than 200 jacked inmates.  
Let me know when you need a Boo Boo oth there with you Yogi!


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Fish and wildlife agency.



Thats pretty cool, what’s your title there?


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 19, 2019)

snake said:


> Nice pic Stone! Always love your pics so keep them coming.
> 
> A little off track, but you know those nice pictures of Denali? People always say how beautiful and pristine it is, how they would love to live there? Are you that fuukin nuts?! That shit will kill you in a heartbeat. 90% of the people would not make it through the night (including me) and in 2 days be coming out of the back end of a bear.
> 
> ...




Like Chris McCandless on Into the Wild.  Either eaten or starved to death.  Takes a real bad ass to make it alone out there.

Beautiful picture though


----------

